# Let's make babehs.



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

So, females.
[Males also welcome.]

Ever have the sudden urge to procreate, on a purely hormonal level?

I'm not talking about your body telling you to have sex, there's a big difference. If I'm just aroused, my boyfriend doesn't turn green in the face the way he does at the mere mention of children.

And it's not that I legitimately want a child. I'm unemployed and starting college. I can hardly remember to feed myself, and I'm far from able to deal with another human being's bodily waste. I* know* it's a ridiculous idea to have a child [and so, don't intend to anytime soon]. But... that doesn't stop me from rubbing my tummy and thinking about baby names.

Someone please relate?


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Had those feelings for about a week once, then snapped out of it. Having a kid is kind of appealing. Having a post-pregnancy body is *not*.


----------



## stellar renegade (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know about that, but I think it's only natural for a guy to want to just release without having to deal with all the hassle... um, sorry, didn't mean to go there, I um, well let's just move on...

I kinda want to have a little daughter someday because I always wanted a sister but never got one and the idea of spending all my affection on a precious little daughter and prettying her up and calling her my "little princess" is super appealing to me, it would make me feel so happy inside. That kind of makes me want to get married right away, but of course it's only a momentary thought and in a few minutes I'll be distracted by something and forget all about it.

One moment at a time, I say. First I have to find a really hot chick to spend the rest of my life with. And one that can help me create a really pretty little girl with her super hot genetics.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

I always liked the idea of having kids, but I never really thought much about it. Having children was mostly a 'meh' kind of thought for me until a year or two ago. That's when I started to contemplate the idea of having children for some reason. The way I saw it was somewhat like this: 

There's people around you in the world. With some you get along just fine, with some it could be better. Some are friends, some are family, some you bump into on the street and never see again. But every one of them is, at least in some way, interesting and special. And the interactions they have with you and others, when you're near enough to see them, are as well. But the very thought of creating a _new_ person out of _nothing_... A person for who you will have the privilege and duty to be there for and teach about life as best you can... A new person who will, hopefully, love you, maybe even be your best friend... A new member of your family, with a face and personality that you've never seen before.

Well, it kinda blew my mind. I hope I'll have kids some day.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

There was one time when I thought about this, but everything about that summer was out of character for me. I no longer cared about the things I used to, I wanted to drop out of college, meet this guy I'd met online, and have babies with him. That urge passed after a while. 

Right now, I have no such thoughts. It simply doesn't occur to me. Maybe it will one day.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a wonderful son, he's the reason for my life. 

I want a daughter now. Children make life meaningful.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I'll do anything to have him/her in my arms. Seriously.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Well I'm not a girl, but I've had a strong urge to "plant the seed" (although there's nobody I'd plant the seed into as of now). Taking part in giving life and raising a kid excites me very much, and I don't think I have a strong desire to "live my life" like the normal young adult, so the thought runs through my head quite often.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Silhouetree said:


> Well I'm not a girl, but I've had a strong urge to "plant the seed" (although there's nobody I'd plant the seed into as of now). Taking part in giving life and raising a kid excites me very much, and I don't think I have a strong desire to "live my life" like the normal young adult, so the thought runs through my head quite often.


Marry me. Plant your seed inside of me.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Silhouetree said:


> Well I'm not a girl, but I've had a strong urge to "plant the seed" (although there's nobody I'd plant the seed into as of now). Taking part in giving life and raising a kid excites me very much, and I don't think I have a strong desire to "live my life" like the normal young adult, so the thought runs through my head quite often.


The idea of planting my seed is intriguing to me as well.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

thewindlistens said:


> The idea of planting my seed is intriguing to me as well.


ok get a room you two! My ex wife got that urge every couple years. Once a woman gets the urge it is rare that you can make it go away. You can't ignore it all you can do is delay it. I think this is especially true for NF women. ST and NT get the urge but it seems to come and go like the wind.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes.. I had that urge, just over 9 months ago.. roud:

Outside appearance:









Inside appearance:


----------



## stellar renegade (Jun 28, 2009)

haha, Nephilim! Been there!



WickedQueen said:


> Marry me. Plant your seed inside of me.


DAMN! hahahahaha... that was freakin' awesome.

And, that's what I meant by 'releasing,' you guyz... it's only natural.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Yes.. I had that urge, just over 9 months ago.. roud:
> 
> Outside appearance:


I like your new avatar Neph


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

My views on having children changed quite a bit over the years. At first, I wanted to have at least six children, all with upper-crusty British names. And then I didn't want to have children at all. Now I'd like to have one or two so I can bring some really awesome people into the world. I also like the idea of having a legacy and passing on everything I know to the next generation.

Obviously, I'm not at a stage in my life right now that I have to be thinking about kids. What's depressing is the fact that it's not possible for my future partner and I to have a child that biologically belongs to both of us :sad: We can't say, oh she/he has your nose and my eyes. I know that sounds like kind of a trivial thing, but I just feel like I'm missing out.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

If I could put to words what I feel...try to make you underrstand my story, my history. 
You _might_ then begin to understand what I mean when I say 'I lost my window of opportuniuty, and even thoguht there are times I get this deep achey feeling, I know it can never be for me...' :frustrating:


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> My views on having children changed quite a bit over the years. At first, I wanted to have at least six children, all with upper-crusty British names. And then I didn't want to have children at all. Now I'd like to have one or two so I can bring some really awesome people into the world. I also like the idea of having a legacy and passing on everything I know to the next generation.
> 
> Obviously, I'm not at a stage in my life right now that I have to be thinking about kids. What's depressing is the fact that it's not possible for my future partner and I to have a child that biologically belongs to both of us :sad: We can't say, oh she/he has your nose and my eyes. I know that sounds like kind of a trivial thing, but I just feel like I'm missing out.


I feel your pain. My ex and I were together for just over 4 years. When we were talking about having kids (in the future!), we had kind of the idea we would use her twin brother as a donor so it would kind of be her genes. It isn't trivial at all and don't let anyone tell you any different. 

I think that in the near future the technology and medical science will catch up, making it indeed possible for two women or two men (with a surrogate mother of course) to have children that have both parents' genes. At least, that's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

imru2 said:


> I think that in the near future the technology and medical science will catch up, making it indeed possible for two women or two men (with a surrogate mother of course) to have children that have both parents' genes. At least, that's what I'm hoping for.


Yeah, I was thinking about that earlier. I don't think it's very out-there to think that we could accomplish that, though I'm sure the ethical battle would take longer than the scientific one. I usually jokingly bring up that the Y chromosome is slowly getting weaker, and there will eventually be no males altogether. Then women will just reproduce with each other. If it happened to bugs, it can happen to us!


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

imru2 said:


> I feel your pain. My ex and I were together for just over 4 years. When we were talking about having kids (in the future!), we had kind of the idea we would use her twin brother as a donor so it would kind of be her genes. It isn't trivial at all and don't let anyone tell you any different.
> 
> I think that in the near future the technology and medical science will catch up, making it indeed possible for two women or two men (with a surrogate mother of course) to have children that have both parents' genes. At least, that's what I'm hoping for.


Please don't be insulted, I'm not out to poke holes in your dreamcloud, nor am I claiming to offer any sort of expert opinion. But based on what little I do understand about genetics, if this is even possible, it sounds, well... dangerous. There would need to be three parents, no? The idea scares me. 

I don't suppose it would be satisfying to have two children, and just one with each parent's genes. Would it?

But hey, if combining same-sex genes works in the future, all the more power to you.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

ClubbedWithSpades said:


> Please don't be insulted, I'm not out to poke holes in your dreamcloud, nor am I claiming to offer any sort of expert opinion. But based on what little I do understand about genetics, if this is even possible, it sounds, well... dangerous. There would need to be three parents, no? The idea scares me.
> 
> I don't suppose it would be satisfying to have two children, and just one with each parent's genes. Would it?
> 
> But hey, if combining same-sex genes works in the future, all the more power to you.


Works for frogs......


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

ClubbedWithSpades said:


> Please don't be insulted, I'm not out to poke holes in your dreamcloud, nor am I claiming to offer any sort of expert opinion. But based on what little I do understand about genetics, if this is even possible, it sounds, well... dangerous. There would need to be three parents, no? The idea scares me.
> 
> I don't suppose it would be satisfying to have two children, and just one with each parent's genes. Would it?
> 
> But hey, if combining same-sex genes works in the future, all the more power to you.



Don't we already have children who technically have three parents? For example, when a couple is incapable of having a child and hire another woman to carry the baby to term?

Or are you speaking directly about genetics? I think we'd have the ability to create a embryo using only two people's DNA and then either implant that into a surrogate mother or into one of the women. Of course, science would have to get that far, but I really don't think we are too far away from this as it stands. I do believe Liontiger though, the ethical debate sparked would be huge and probably cause the whole thing to get pushed back. 

We can't even legally clone things and when did we create Dolly? It had to have been almost thirteen years ago by now.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

imru2 said:


> Don't we already have children who technically have three parents? For example, when a couple is incapable of having a child and hire another woman to carry the baby to term?
> 
> Or are you speaking directly about genetics? I think we'd have the ability to create a embryo using only two people's DNA and then either implant that into a surrogate mother or into one of the women. Of course, science would have to get that far, but I really don't think we are too far away from this as it stands. I do believe Liontiger though, the ethical debate sparked would be huge and probably cause the whole thing to get pushed back.
> 
> We can't even legally clone things and when did we crate Dolly? It had to have been almost thirteen years ago by now.


Yes, I was talking strictly about genetics. For example, it seems that two women just wouldn't be equipped with what it would take to create a son, even in a lab setting, without introducing some male material.

And yeah, there would most deeeeefinitely be an ethics war over the whole deal.


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

ClubbedWithSpades said:


> Yes, I was talking strictly about genetics. For example, it seems that two women just wouldn't be equipped with what it would take to create a son, even in a lab setting, without introducing some male material.
> 
> And yeah, there would most deeeeefinitely be an ethics war over the whole deal.



I think, without knowing too much scientifically/biologically past a Biology II course in high school, that it would be possible in a lab setting. We just haven't reached that far scientifically. 

I mean, obviously without a Y chromosome, there would be no male child, but that isn't to say that creating a daughter would be impossible. Wouldn't it simply require us to learn how to bond two female or two male gametes together? I'm sure it is much more complex than that, but I think you know where I'm trying to get to. lol

Furthermore, I honestly don't see there being a huge problem with a child ending up with three biological parents. There are children out there that legally have four parents... So really, I'm not seeing it being a huge problem.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

imru2 said:


> I think, without knowing too much scientifically/biologically past a Biology II course in high school, that it would be possible in a lab setting. We just haven't reached that far scientifically.
> 
> I mean, obviously without a Y chromosome, there would be no male child, but that isn't to say that creating a daughter would be impossible. Wouldn't it simply require us to learn how to bond two female or two male gametes together? I'm sure it is much more complex than that, but I think you know where I'm trying to get to. lol
> 
> Furthermore, I honestly don't see there being a huge problem with a child ending up with three biological parents. There are children out there that legally have four parents... So really, I'm not seeing it being a huge problem.


I wouldn't argue that creating daughters seems more possible. But that's where social issues come in. If such a thing was common practice, it could offset a delicate balance of sexes. Kind of like when the Chinese killed so many of their female infants, and later on made it difficult for many males to marry.

As far as why having three parents would be a problem goes, I didn't mean legally, but again, genetically. Normally, for any given trait, a child receives genetic material from each of two parents, and the dominant gene determines the trait in the child. Is this set up to work for genes supplied from three parents? If the child received material for a recessive genetic disease, from two of the three parents, would the child be born with the disease even though one parent didn't pass it on? That sort of thing.


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

ClubbedWithSpades said:


> I wouldn't argue that creating daughters seems more possible. But that's where social issues come in. If such a thing was common practice, it could offset a delicate balance of sexes. Kind of like when the Chinese killed so many of their female infants, and later on made it difficult for many males to marry.
> 
> Hmm, I kind of completely didn't think of this. But if the statistics are correct, then only 10% of our population is homosexual and then you take into account how many are lesbian couples committed to having a family together. What I'm getting at is while it might offset the the balance, I'm not sure if it would be a huge offset, especially if they perfected it for gay male couples. Wouldn't they have a higher chance of having just sons?
> 
> ...


I'm sure if/when the science catches up to us, before it would even be a legally performed practice, most of these questions would be run through the gambit, alongside the lengthy ordeal of ethical issues.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

ClubbedWithSpades said:


> Yes, I was talking strictly about genetics. For example, it seems that two women just wouldn't be equipped with what it would take to create a son, even in a lab setting, without introducing some male material.
> 
> And yeah, there would most deeeeefinitely be an ethics war over the whole deal.


This is interesting. However, genes can be manipulated. Scientists have added new artificial bases to DNA and a third set (a triple helix, instead of double). I don't see how splicing a Y chromosome in would be impossible anymore. 



imru2 said:


> I think, without knowing too much scientifically/biologically past a Biology II course in high school, that it would be possible in a lab setting. We just haven't reached that far scientifically.
> 
> I mean, obviously without a Y chromosome, there would be no male child, but that isn't to say that creating a daughter would be impossible. Wouldn't it simply require us to learn how to bond two female or two male gametes together? I'm sure it is much more complex than that, but I think you know where I'm trying to get to. lol
> 
> Furthermore, I honestly don't see there being a huge problem with a child ending up with three biological parents. There are children out there that legally have four parents... So really, I'm not seeing it being a huge problem.


This is starting to look like the "If males could make babies" thread all over again.


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Alhurriya said:


> This is interesting. However, genes can be manipulated. Scientists have added new artificial bases to DNA and a third set (a triple helix, instead of double). I don't see how splicing a Y chromosome in would be impossible anymore.
> 
> I was thinking this as well, but I am not scientifically intellectual enough to say anything more than what you just did. XD
> 
> ...


Sorry. I didn't mean to sidetrack the entire thread.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

Alhurriya said:


> This is interesting. However, genes can be manipulated. Scientists have added new artificial bases to DNA and a third set (a triple helix, instead of double). I don't see how splicing a Y chromosome in would be impossible anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> This is starting to look like the "If males could make babies" thread all over again.


I was totally unaware of this.

And I don't think I was around for that thread. Unfortunately. It sounds like it could have been a riot. =P


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Alhurriya said:


> This is starting to look like the "If males could make babies" thread all over again.


I have a dream that one day a man and another man can make bebbez.
I have a dream that one day I can haz a cheezburger without the permission of a cat.
I have a dream _today_!

...Okay, it's way past my bedtime. I'm being entirely unproductive :crazy: I'll just leave before I hurt myself.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

imru2 said:


> Sorry. I didn't mean to sidetrack the entire thread.


No worries. In fact, I might start a new thread for this sort of thing. 



ClubbedWithSpades said:


> I was totally unaware of this.
> 
> And I don't think I was around for that thread. Unfortunately. It sounds like it could have been a riot. =P


Triple Helix: Designing a New Molecule of Life: Scientific American (triple helix) 

Artificial letters added to life's alphabet - tech - 30 January 2008 - New Scientist (artificial bases) 

http://personalitycafe.com/debate-forum/2629-if-males-could-make-babies.html (the mentioned thread, in which Neph and I briefly mentioned possible methods of male pregnancy)


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

*(Rest of Same-Sex Fertilization Discussion Moved Here)*


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

Of course i do, but i want to be sure before to find the good person for that...

Well ok ... that will be in a while.


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

stellar renegade said:


> I kinda want to have a little daughter someday because I always wanted a sister but never got one and the idea of spending all my affection on a precious little daughter and prettying her up and calling her my "little princess" is super appealing to me, it would make me feel so happy inside. That kind of makes me want to get married right away, but of course it's only a momentary thought and in a few minutes I'll be distracted by something and forget all about it.


What he said. Except instead of getting distracted, I sometimes take the concept and run with it. Probably not healthy, but I can't help it. It just makes me so happy! roud:


----------



## N^G (Apr 30, 2009)

ClubbedWithSpades said:


> So, females.
> [Males also welcome.]
> 
> Ever have the sudden urge to procreate, on a purely hormonal level?
> ...


Id rather stab myself in the face repeatedly with a blunt object than have a kid to look after.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Scipio said:


> Id rather stab myself in the face repeatedly with a blunt object than have a kid to look after.


What about a sharp object?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Hmm, I don't want kids. No one wants me to have kids. It works out great, but for the sake of argument.

Can I create one via cloning? or Do I have to get close to skyline or liontiger?


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

Ookami said:


> ...Can I create one via cloning? or Do I have to get close to skyline or liontiger?


How about WickedQueen then?, she sounds...uh..._intriguing. _


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

vt1099ace said:


> How about WickedQueen then?, she sounds...uh..._intriguing. _


In the hopes that she won't be offended, she rather reminds me of a praying mantis. A very intriguing creature, but the kind that may devour your head mid-coitus.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Say, did you know that the female, after mating, will usually eat the male if he isn't fast enough?

Edit: ESTJs, not praying mantis. I just noticed that it looked like I was typing the obvious.


----------



## themuzicman (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't know if you women have noticed, but many of us guys have...

When a woman is pregnant, and especially just after she gives birth, all the women around her, especially the ones who get to hold the baby, get the baby itch. They want one of their own. It's weird. I don't know if it's hormones or maternal instinct or what, but if one of your wife's friends is pregnant or has a baby, WATCH OUT!

(My wife had a hysterectomy a few years ago, so it's not an issue, anymore, but this was after having 6 kids.)


----------

